# TMS Back on Track at Watkins Glen



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Turner Motorsport BMWs return to racing action this weekend.

Watkins Glen International Raceway, Watkins Glen, NY - 6/8/2005 - 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

TMS Back on Track at Watkins Glen

Watkins Glen International Raceway, Watkins Glen, NY - 06/08/2005 - The Turner Motorsport BMWs return to racing action this weekend with a 200 mile race at Watkins Glen, the famed ex-formula one race track. All six of the team's drivers are in the top ten and are looking to advance their stronghold in overall points this weekend.

Team owner Will Turner and co-driver Don Salama are second in the ST class with their #95 Turner Motorsport/Borla Exhaust/H&R Springs BMW 330i. They have placed in the top five in each of the first three races of the season.

Will Turner, #95 Turner Motorsport/Borla Exhaust/H&R Springs BMW 330i:

"Last year my teammates won at the Glen . We consider it a home track and feel confident we can deliver a podium finish in both classes this year. Each of our drivers has plenty of experience on this circuit and will make the most of our BMW's handling strength. We are in the heart of the season and are focused on improving our points standing. A special thanks to all of our sponsors that enable us to be competitive each and every weekend; Baker Sox, H&R Springs, StopTech Brakes, Crocs, Borla Performance Exhaust, B&M Racing, Red Line Oil, Pagid, and Piloti. "

Steve Pfeffer and Tim Pappas have piloted their #97 Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs BMW 330i to third, fourth and sixth place finishes in the first three races, and have been very consistent so far this season. They hope to fortify their strong 3rd place championship position with a strong showing this weekend.

In the GS class, the #96 Turner Motorsport/Baker Sox BMW M3 of Bill Auberlen and Justin Marks was forced to pit late in the race at Laguna Seca with a broken wheel and flat tire. Their 15th place finish has positioned them in 7th place overall in the championship race . The Baker Sox M3[**** Morrissey] has proven to be a serious contender this year with 1 win, 3 poles, and having lead every race so far. The team is confident of a top finish this weekend.

This weekend's on-track activity starts on Friday afternoon. Qualifying takes place Saturday morning at 11:10am with the 2.5 hour race starting at 2:00pm (PT). Live Timing & Scoring for each session can be viewed on the Grand Am website at http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/Event.asp?ID=97.

Click on http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/Event.asp?ID=97 to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------

